# علاج الكسل فى الصلاة



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*حينما تقف للصلاة في الليل وتشعر أن جسدك متعبا وكسلانا استرجع كل ما قلته لك وتذكر أنه في تلك اللحظة يوجد أُناسا يقفون على أقدامهم يصلون، ساجدين على ركبهم، باكين نائحين متوسلين قدام الرب لأجل خلاص نفوسهم. كم من هؤلاء يحزن ويكتئب ويتّهم جسده بالكسل والتراخي. كم منهم قد سكروا بمحبة الله فنسوا ضعف طبيعتهم. كم منهم يتهلل ويبتهج قلبهم بمحبة الله. *

*لو تذكرت هؤلاء سوف يهرب منك الكسل والتعب وستكون صلواتك أمام الله بدموع غزيرة. فإن كان كثيرون لأجل أعمال أرضية زمنية يتعبون ويسهرون كحراس الخزائن أو رعاه الأغنام. فكم بالأحرى يجب عليك أن تسهر لأجل إلهك. *

*متى وقفت لتصلى لا تكن متكاسلا غير مهتم بها. وإلا صارت صلاتك مبعثا للضجر والملل، بل ارشم ذاتك بعلامة الصليب واستجمع فكرك ونبه ذاتك لتعرف أنك واقف أمام الحضرة الإلهية، ركز حواسك نحو الله الذي أنت واقف أمامه وتصلى له ثم ابدأ صلاتك. اغصب نفسك على الصلاة فيئن عليك قلبك وتنزل دموعك فتشعر بفائدة الصلاة لك. *

*علاج اضطراب الفكر أثناء الصلاة*
*إذا كنت مضطربا وفكرك مشتتا فيجب أن تعطى وقتا أطول في للصلاة بالدموع فهذا أفضل من قراءة وترديد المزامير بطريقة جوفاء وقراءتها بملل. ابعد عنك كل الأفكار بمختلف الطرق التي اختبرتها أو مارستها من قبل سواء تلوت المزامير بلحن معين أو بطريقة خاصة بك تناسبك. أصغ إلى ما سوف أقوله لك إن جاءك فكر نافع أثناء الصلاة بالمزامير فلا تحاول أن تبعده عنك بل دعه يسيطر عليك طالما أنه من الله وتجاوب معه بدلا من تلاوة مزاميرك بالعدد الذي اعتدت أن تتلوه. *

*الصلوات التي لا تختلط بفكر الله ( بالتفكر في الله ) ولا تصاحبها رؤى داخلية أو سلام داخلي ترهق الجسد. لا تفح بالعدد الكبير للمزامير التي تتلوها بدون فهم لأن كلمة واحدة تقولها بفهم أفضل من ألف كلمة تقولها بذهن مشتت بدون فهم. *

*ينبغي أن تكون بسيطا في صلواتك كالأطفال لتتأهل أن تعاين مجد الله. انزع من نفسك كل فكر شرير و معوج. افطم نفسك عن كل ما هو ضار. مبارك أنت إن كنت تجاهد بقوة في صلاتك. عمق طلبك وأرفع شكواك لله باستمرار، أطلب من قاضيك بلجاجة حتى ينصفك ( لو 18: 1 – 7 ). قاوم إبليس عدوك المشتكي عليك فيهرب منك. ثابر في صلواتك وجهادك حتى يرى *

*.سيدك تعبك فيسند ضعفك وينصفك ويدين عدوك الذي لن يوجد ويهرب من أمامك كالدخان *



*



*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد يا روزى 
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا
شكرا
الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

شكرا ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> شكرا
> الرب يباركك


 

نورت يا استاذي


ربنا يعوضك


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع  حلو اوى ومهم  بجد يا زوزاااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا جون

نورت


----------

